# Τι κάνετε όταν...



## Mes_elin (Apr 11, 2022)

... εντοπίζετε ορθογραφικά/ εκφραστικά/ τυπογραφικά ή οποιοδήποτε είδος λάθους σε βιβλίο (λογοτεχνικό ή μη, δεν έχει σημασία) ; Προσωπικά, με πιάνει μια τρέλα να επικοινωνήσω επειγόντως με τους αρμόδιους για να αποκαταστήσω την τάξη. Φυσικά, δεν το κάνω ποτέ- ωστόσο η επιθυμία παραμένει. 
Σημερινό παράδειγμα: _*την ρηξικέλευθος μιας ιδέας* _και σε άλλο σημείο _*που σήμερα απασχολείτε χωρίς να εκπροσωπείται.*_

Υ.Γ.: Δεν ήξερα ποιο νήμα ταιριάζει καλύτερα στο θέμα, γι' αυτό και το αποθέτω εδώ!


----------



## anepipsogos (Apr 12, 2022)

Προσωπικά το πρώτο που κάνω είναι...υπομονή

Εάν, συνεχίζοντας την ανάγνωση, διαπιστώνω ότι π.χ. ανά 10 σελίδες συναντώ και ένα-δύο λάθη, αρχίζω και τη χάνω τη δόλια...

Για να φτάσω να τη χάσω τελείως, θα πρέπει π.χ. σε ένα βιβλίο 150 σελίδων να έχει 30-40 λάθη (πάντα κατά προσέγγιση μιλώντας και ανάλογα τη σπουδαιότητα του λάθους)

Από εκεί και μετά, εάν τα λάθη πληθύνονται, αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι πώς θα την "πέσω" στον εκδότη, ασκώντας λελογισμένη "τρομοκρατία", ώστε να είναι προσεκτικότερος στην επιλογή διορθωτών-επιμελητών στο μέλλον


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2022)

Mes_elin said:


> ... εντοπίζετε ορθογραφικά/ εκφραστικά/ τυπογραφικά ή οποιοδήποτε είδος λάθους σε βιβλίο (λογοτεχνικό ή μη, δεν έχει σημασία) ; Προσωπικά, με πιάνει μια τρέλα να επικοινωνήσω επειγόντως με τους αρμόδιους για να αποκαταστήσω την τάξη. Φυσικά, δεν το κάνω ποτέ- ωστόσο η επιθυμία παραμένει.
> Σημερινό παράδειγμα: _*την ρηξικέλευθος μιας ιδέας* _και σε άλλο σημείο _*που σήμερα απασχολείτε χωρίς να εκπροσωπείται.*_
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Δεν ήξερα ποιο νήμα ταιριάζει καλύτερα στο θέμα, γι' αυτό και το αποθέτω εδώ!


Μπορείς να στείλεις ένα μέιλ στον εκδοτικό οίκο. Λάθη τέτοιου είδους σημαίνουν ότι δεν έχει γίνει καν στοιχειώδης επιμέλεια.


----------



## Mes_elin (Apr 13, 2022)

Σας απαντούν όταν στέλνετε μέιλ; Επίσης, με ποιο τρόπο αναφέρετε τα λάθη που έχετε εντοπίσει; Υπάρχει κάποια πρακτική που είθισται να ακολουθούμε;

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2022)

Κάποτε μου ζήτησαν να κάνω την (καθυστερημένη) επιμέλεια στη μετάφραση ενός λογοτεχνικού βιβλίου που είχε κυκλοφορήσει χωρίς σοβαρή επιμέλεια με αποτέλεσμα μία τουλάχιστον κριτική να θάψει τεκμηριωμένα τη μετάφραση. Ο εκδότης είχε την ευσυνειδησία να αποσύρει την κακή μετάφραση και να ξανακυκλοφορήσει το βιβλίο διορθωμένο. Δεν ξέρω πόσοι εκδότες δείχνουν παρόμοια ευσυνειδησία. Ή πόσες μεταφράσεις κυκλοφορούν που να έχουν τόσα λάθη όσα εκείνη. 

Για παράδειγμα, δεν θα διορθωθεί και επανακυκλοφορήσει μια μετάφραση αν έχει μια παθητική με λάθος ορθογραφία. Ή αν περιέχει μια φράση που δείχνει ότι σε κάποιο σημείο αποκοιμήθηκαν και ο μεταφραστής και ο επιμελητής.

Αν ωστόσο το πόνημα περιέχει πολλά και διαφορετικά προβλήματα που τα καταλαβαίνει ακόμα κι ο αναγνώστης που δεν γνωρίζει το πρωτότυπο, καλό θα είναι να μαθαίνει κι ο εκδότης ότι δεν περνούν απαρατήρητα. Ότι θα πρέπει να επενδύσει σε καλύτερες μεταφράσεις και σε επιμελητές (ή καλύτερους επιμελητές). Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος παραδοσιακός τρόπος τεκμηρίωσης των προβλημάτων, αλλά έχουμε δώσει αρκετά δείγματα εδώ στο νήμα για τα λάθη και ο προσεκτικός αναγνώστης μπορεί να διαλέξει τις πιο εύστοχες αναρτήσεις,


----------

